# The Bloody Eviscretor Of Fuliard the Just - Befallen



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

As Daemon blood was churned from the ever grinding eviscretor of Lord Fuliard of the Veteran Terminator Squadron, Legendes Infernales. The last surviving Blood Brother on Kurna VII, an endless fight... A bloody one, but too glorious to deny. Blood stained, scarred and wounded heavily, The just wont give in, his legs as rigid as the tallest mountains of our universe, his cry as mighty as the emperors himself, he wasn't going down that easily.

His squadron was sent to Kurna VII to rescue a group of Dark Angel marines blown out of a nearby power warp from a hulk class ship. Fuliard got the message and descended on the planet with a huge grin on his face, his long hair dark hair with streaks of white tied back, holding on his Polished and well maintained power sword with sparks of static popping. The Giant that would change it all had doomed his own squadron. What he had not notice was their Thunderhawk had to jump in super drive with a geiyer forcefield keeping them in a suspended animation while reality slowly creeped away. They have jumped directly into a shadow world. Strangely enough, Fuliard never took note that the pilots and the machine spirits have been warning him about going directly through the open portal of the eye of terror. There weren't any chaos fleets, almost as to the chaos, Fuliard held something special something worth killing for. The truth was the squadron had never dropped on the planet, it was a false chaos call... and into damnation they went.


----------

